# Yo no creo en las brujas / meigas pero haberlas, haylas



## alexacohen

.... pero haberlas, haylas.

La frase original es en gallego, así que esta es la traducción. 

Aquí en Galicia la usamos continuamente; es ya una coletilla tan conocida que la mayoría de las veces ni siquiera necesitamos decir la frase entera. Decimos simplemente cualquier parte de ella, y todo el mundo sabe qué queremos decir.

Así se puede escuchar a alguien decir "ya, y yo no creo...", "pero brujas...", o "haberlas, haylas", cualquier variante que se os ocurra.

Desde luego no siempre nos referimos a las brujas de verdad. Aunque haberlas, haylas (y mi vecina es una), la usamos para decir de una manera no demasiado directa que le concedemos a alguien el beneficio de la duda, pero que no creemos que lo que dice sea verdad.

Por ejemplo, si alguien nos comenta que él siempre, pero siempre, es políticamente correcto en todo momento.

Se la he oído decir a algún no gallego, y creí que la frase era ya universal. Pero a causa de un malentendido, ahora no sé si la frase es demasiado local para que un no gallego la entienda.

¿Hay algún otro sitio en donde se use, o es un uso gallego y nada más?

Gracias


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Yo sí que la he oído por esta zona en el sentido que tú dices.
Se utiliza cuando en la conversación hay un tono distendido y de humor y, en todas las variantes que dices, por ejemplo, cuando alguien dice que duda algo se dice sencillamente "pues haberlas haylas".

También he oído usar "no creo en la meigas, pero haberlas haylas", cuando se habla estrictamente del terreno de la superstición, en cuyo caso se usa indistintamente esa o esta otra: "no soy supersticioso porque trae mala suerte"

Saludos


----------



## Jaén

Hola, Alexa!

En México sí se conoce, sólo que cambiamos un poco la segunda parte:

"Yo no creo en las briujas, pero que las hay, las hay".

Creo que ese "haylas" nos suena bastante feo. O no sé exactamente qué.

No sé si la situación en que la usamos es la misma que dices, pero para mí que es la usamos cuando ocurre algo que a principio no tiene una explicación lógica.

A estas horas ya no carburo bien jejejje

Buenas noches!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Jaén said:


> "Yo no creo en las briujas, pero que las hay, las hay".
> 
> Creo que ese "haylas" nos suena bastante feo. O no sé exactamente qué.


Exactamente igual en la Argentina, y generalmente se dice la primera parte sola "Yo no creo en las brujas..."


----------



## Jellby

Creo que en el resto de España también se conoce y se usa la frase, incluso con "meigas" en lugar de "brujas".


----------



## alexacohen

Jaén said:


> "Yo no creo en las briujas, pero que las hay, las hay".
> 
> Creo que ese "haylas" nos suena bastante feo. O no sé exactamente qué.


Lo siento, Jaén, !me he dejado parte del gallego sin traducir!



Jellby said:


> Creo que en el resto de España también se conoce y se usa la frase, incluso con "meigas" en lugar de "brujas".


 
Eso sí que no me lo esperaba, que en otras partes de España se diga "meigas" por "brujas". Es tan, pero tan gallego...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Confirmo que se emplea _meigas _y no _brujas _incluso por personas que no tienen ni idea de gallego (Alicantinos por ejemplo e incluso alicantinos de adopción ).
En 25 años nunca oí brujas en esta frase.
Supongo que se dice en gallego por la aliteración entre me*i*g*as* ha*y*l*as*. Por lo menos siempre lo entendí así pero no soy lingüista.

Hasta luego


----------



## colcan

En Colombia se dice como en México y Argentina, pero que yo sepa sólo se usa en el sentido literal, es decir, para referirse a la existencia de las brujas.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Muy escuchada por aquí también, dicha así: "Yo no creo en brujas, pero que las hay, las hay", entera o en partes, sin artículo delante de "brujas".
Saludos


----------



## belén

De acuerdo con Martine, yo nunca había oído la frase con "brujas", siempre con "meigas", de hecho nunca se me había ocurrido pensar que meiga es bruja literalmente, siempre pensé que era un tipo de ser mítico de Galicia.


----------



## alexacohen

belén said:


> De acuerdo con Martine, yo nunca había oído la frase con "brujas", siempre con "meigas", de hecho nunca se me había ocurrido pensar que meiga es bruja literalmente, siempre pensé que era un tipo de ser mítico de Galicia.


 
Oh, no, Belén. "Meiga" es exactamente eso: bruja. 

Nunca me hubiera imaginado que la palabra se usase fuera de Galicia. Por eso creí que la frase se conocería en su versión en castellano, y en un foro en el que se permite sólo el español, pero no el gallego, la escribí en español.

No me digas que también se dice "meigas fora" al hacer el símbolo de los cuernos con la mano...


----------



## Pinairun

Yo también he dicho y oído siempre "meigas" y "haylas".
Sobre todo en el sentido de, por ejemplo, aludir a que las tienes a tu alrededor y no dejan de fastidiarte escondiéndote las cosas, poniéndote obstáculos... vamos, meigas malas.

Saludos


----------



## jazyk

En Brasil también se oye.


----------



## alexacohen

Pinairun said:


> Yo también he dicho y oído siempre "meigas" y "haylas".


 
¿Podrías decirme cómo es la frase entonces? Porque las que yo conozco son:

_Eu non creo nas meigas, mais haberlas, haylas._ Gallego.

_Yo no creo en las brujas, pero que las hay, las hay._ Español

¿Qué es lo que se mantiene del gallego en la versión que conocéis?

P.D. Se supone que no puedo escribir en gallego; pero ya que una palabra (y una construcción gramatical) puramente gallegas se utilizan en todo el territotio español, creo que puedo preguntar cuáles son las palabras que se mantienen del dicho original y cuáles no.


----------



## belén

No creo en las meigas, pero haberlas, haylas. 

Así la conozco yo.


----------



## Kerena

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Muy escuchada por aquí también, dicha así: "Yo no creo en brujas, pero que las hay, las hay", entera o en partes, sin artículo delante de "brujas".
> Saludos



Igualmente, en sentido literal y figurado.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo tampoco creo en las meigas, pero haberlas, haylas.


----------



## trisquela

alexacohen said:


> ¿Podrías decirme cómo es la frase entonces? Porque las que yo conozco son:
> 
> _Eu non creo nas meigas, mais haberlas, haylas ._ Gallego.
> 
> _Eu non creo nas meigas, mais habelas, hainas. _
> 
> _Yo no creo en las brujas, pero que las hay, las hay._ Español
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que se mantiene del gallego en la versión que conocéis?
> 
> P.D. Se supone que no puedo escribir en gallego; pero ya que una palabra (y una construcción gramatical) puramente gallegas se utilizan en todo el territotio español, creo que puedo preguntar cuáles son las palabras que se mantienen del dicho original y cuáles no.


----------



## Mangato

alexacohen said:


> ¿Podrías decirme cómo es la frase entonces? Porque las que yo conozco son:
> 
> _Eu non creo nas meigas, mais habe-las, hainas._ Gallego.
> 
> _Yo no creo en las brujas, pero que las hay, las hay._ Español
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que se mantiene del gallego en la versión que conocéis?
> 
> P.D. Se supone que no puedo escribir en gallego; pero ya que una palabra (y una construcción gramatical) puramente gallegas se utilizan en todo el territotio español, creo que puedo preguntar cuáles son las palabras que se mantienen del dicho original y cuáles no.


----------



## alexacohen

Lo siento muchísimo si he ofendido a los gallegos de pura raza. Yo, evidentemente, no lo soy.

Pero quien dice "haberlas, haylas", es don Ramón María del Valle-Inclán, y no yo. Creo, si las circunstancias no han cambiado, que sigue siendo un autor gallego.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=95337

Gracias a todos por sus aportes. Incluso aunque no sea gallego normativo, y sin querer ofender a nadie, seguiré usando "haberlas, haylas". Me gusta como suena.

Por cierto, el gallego normativo no existía a finales del siglo XIX o principios del XX. Ni Valle-Inclán, ni la mismísima Rosalía de Castro aprobarían un examen de gallego ahora. Sin embargo, prefiero el gallego en el que escribieron, aunque los puristas lo consideren imperfecto, a cualquier comunicado de la Xunta de Galicia en impecable gallego normativo.

Gracias de nuevo, a todos.


----------



## Mangato

alexacohen said:


> Lo siento muchísimo si he ofendido a los gallegos de pura raza. Yo, evidentemente, no lo soy.
> 
> Pero quien dice "haberlas, haylas", es don Ramón María del Valle-Inclán, y no yo. Creo, si las circunstancias no han cambiado, que sigue siendo un autor gallego.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=95337
> 
> Gracias a todos por sus aportes. Incluso aunque no sea gallego normativo, y sin querer ofender a nadie, seguiré usando "haberlas, haylas". Me gusta como suena.


 

Evidentemente, don Ramon cuando escribía eso, no lo hacía en gallego. En gallego no existe la letra Y. Probablente lo ponía en boca de alguien hablando castrapo


----------



## Alma Shofner

En el noroeste de México, se usa sólo una parte de la frase: "de que las hay las hay" y es más bien una expresión que denota sorpresa ante lo que una persona hace o deja de hacer.

Alguien puede decir, "fíjate lo que hizo fulanito" y la respuesta sería un "No sí de que los hay los hay" Como decir hay de todo en esta viña del señor, o algo por el estilo. De que las/los hay los hay es mucho más simplificado y por eso, creo yo, de uso más común.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

alexacohen said:


> ¿Podrías decirme cómo es la frase entonces? Porque las que yo conozco son:
> 
> _Eu non creo nas meigas, mais haberlas, haylas._ Gallego.
> 
> _Yo no creo en las brujas, pero que las hay, las hay._ Español
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que se mantiene del gallego en la versión que conocéis?
> 
> P.D. Se supone que no puedo escribir en gallego; pero ya que una palabra (y una construcción gramatical) puramente gallegas se utilizan en todo el territotio español, creo que puedo preguntar cuáles son las palabras que se mantienen del dicho original y cuáles no.


 
No puedo decirte cómo es el dicho original, porque no lo sé. 
Solo lo he utilizado en castellano:
_No creo en las meigas, pero haberlas, haylas._

No sé si es porque estoy habituada a esta construcción, pero por más que la leo detenidamente no encuentro en ella nada que no sea del castellano.
No es de un lenguaje habitual, pero la comparo con expresiones como "Hela aquí, llena de gracia".

Meiga aparece en el DRAE como usada en Asturias, Galicia y León. No indica que sea una voz de gallego.

Un saludo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo nunca había oído la frase. En cuanto a lo que comenta Alma, se usa "de que los hay los hay" pero refiriéndonos a pendejos (que acá es una palabra más fuerte para decirle a los tontos):

- ¡Mira nomás este baboso! ¡Se le ocurrió pedirle el teléfono a mi novia enfrente de mí!
- No, si de que los hay, los hay.


----------



## colcan

Alexa:
Me da la impresión de que la versión que conoces es una adaptación de la original de gallego al castellano.. 
Como suena a español antiguo, por lo de 'haylas', muchos podríamos pensar que se trata de la expresión original gallega, sin ocurrírsenos que ya ha sido de alguna manera 'castellanizada'.
Una hipótesis nada más.


----------



## Nananino

"Yo no creo en las brujas, pero de que las hay! las hay!"
Me suena muy conocida esta frase. 
Aunque...
Hay alguna otra en México, más común (no la recuerdo, disculpen)

Lo que sí, es que esta frase, debe ser un refrán (proverbio). Y para mí, habla de las cosas turbias, pongamos por ejemplo... mmm... los padres (sacerdotes) que tenían amorios o las señoras elitistas de la nobleza  que mandarían matar a su yerno si no era un noble...
Y de esas cosas turbias, nadie quiere hablar...
Seguramente es una forma, de compartir un chisme (rumor), dando a entender a la otra persona que tú no quieres ser visto como el que lo dice. 
en otros términos "lavarse las manos"


----------



## Nananino

Oigan "manitos"!
haylas del gallego, será como helas en el español?
como en:
"hela ahí, una aguja que rompía el silencio sepulcral de la noche helada"
helas <=> ahí las tienes, ahí están

Eu no creo nas meigas, mais haberlas, haylas.

Yo no creo en las brujas, pero, que hayan, ahí las tienes! (intento personal de interpretación)

Yo no creo en las brujas, pero de que las hay, las hay!

Están bastante cerca, la versión latina y la gallega...

nota: no hablo para nada el gallego, pero se parece bastante al portugués, aunque de portugués tampoco sé mucho mucho.


----------



## Jellby

alexacohen said:


> Eso sí que no me lo esperaba, que en otras partes de España se diga "meigas" por "brujas". Es tan, pero tan gallego...



Ojo, que se dice sólo en esa frase, cuando hablamos de brujas decimos "brujas"  De todas formas, creo que lo más normal es parafrasear y decir simplemente "haberlas, haylas" o "haberlos, haylos", según de qué se esté hablando, y quizá luego añadir "como las meigas".


----------



## Mangato

Nananino said:


> Oigan "manitos"!
> haylas del gallego, será como helas en el español?
> como en:
> "hela ahí, una aguja que rompía el silencio sepulcral de la noche helada"
> helas <=> ahí las tienes, ahí están
> 
> Eu no creo nas meigas, mais haberlas, haylas.
> 
> Yo no creo en las brujas, pero, que hayan, ahí las tienes! (intento personal de interpretación)
> 
> Yo no creo en las brujas, pero de que las hay, las hay!
> 
> Están bastante cerca, la versión latina y la gallega...
> 
> nota: no hablo para nada el gallego, pero se parece bastante al portugués, aunque de portugués tampoco sé mucho mucho.


 
Tengo que repetir que *haylas* no es una palabra del gallego, por más que lo haya escrito Valle Inclán, escritor gallego que escribía en castellano. Es probable también que se haya popularizado el refrán por la concordancia final con *habelas.*

Es posible que sea "castrapo"  que es una  forma de hablar castellano con sintáxis el gallego e intercalando palabras de los dos idiomas.


----------



## chics

Hola, aquí también se dice con "meigas" y con "haylas", a veces la frase entera u otras sólo una mitad.

Yo pensaba que *meiga* era castellano, tal vez un tipo de bruja más bruja aún y que sólo existe en Galicia (veo que no soy la única, je, je) pero no me había planteado que fuera gallego. Es una palabra que a veces he oido fuera de esta expresión, pero creo que siempre referida a algo gallego o de la cultura gallega.


----------



## Argónida

Hola, Alexa.
Por aquí también se dice la frase con meigas y con haylas, y también se suele sobreentender la primera parte, con lo que nos quedamos con "... sí, pero haberlas, haylas". Y, tal como dice Jellby, es la única frase en la que usamos "meigas".


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Hola a todas. 
He oído invocar esta expresión o partes de ella fuera de Galicia, usando brujas o meigas, y muchas veces me han preguntado qué significa exactamente.
En todo este debate tan interesante echo de menos el colofón del refrán, que es:
Yo ho creo en las brujas/meigas, pero haberlas, haylas.
*El caso es dar con ellas*.

Es decir, si se da con ellas, si se encuentran, se prueba que la segunda parte es cierta, que haberlas las hay, aunque aparentemente no lo queramos creer o no creer. Ni sí, ni no, ni todo lo contrario.


----------



## ACQM

Hola,

Yo siempre he oido la frase con meiga y creo que por aquí (soy catalana) todo el mundo entiende que es una frase gallega, ya se sabe que el tópico de que Galicia es tierra de  supersticiones y lo de los dobles sentidos. En mi casa se dice simplemente "haberlas, haylas" y incluso en conversaciones en catalán he oido usar "haberlas, haylas" así, en castellano. Aunque sepamos que meiga es bruja literalmente, la palabra meiga se usa como para "bruja gallega", no sé si me explico.

PD
""Otra cosa es la tilde, si es adjetivo nunca la lleva, si es adverbio la lleva en caso de que la frase con adjetivo tenga sentido""
haylas es español totalmente correcto (aunque anticuado) y equivale a las hay


----------



## Vampiro

Hola todos.
Llego muy tarde al hilo, ya está casi todo dicho.
En este caso estoy con los amigos latinoamericanos: en Chile también es muy común el dicho, pero en la versión "Yo no creo en brujas, pero que las hay... las hay."
Eso de "haylas" suena extrañísimo por acá, pero me resulta un tanto gracioso, y por lo mismo creo que lo adoptaré a partir de ahora.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Mangato

Meiga es un término gallego y portugués que procede del latín mágicu. Su significado en gallego, además de mujer que realiza hechizos, (meiguerías) tiene también otras connotaciones muy positivas, como: cariñosa, tierna, encantadora. Bruxa en cambio tiene una connotación casi siempre negtiva.


----------



## chics

Acabo de acordarme que también se oye por aquí una versión más moderna, por decir algo : _no creo en las meigas/brujas, pero existen_.


----------



## romarsan

chics said:


> Acabo de acordarme que también se oye por aquí una versión más moderna, por decir algo : _no creo en las meigas/brujas, pero existen_.


 

Si Chics, es cierto, no recordaba esa versión "no creo en brujas, pero existir existen"

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mangato said:


> Meiga es un término gallego y portugués que procede del latín mágico. Su significado además de mujer que realiz hechizos, (meiguerías) tiene tambíen otras connotaciones muy positivas, como: cariñosa, tierna, encantadora. Bruxa en cambio tiene una connptación casi siempre negtiva.



Creaste en mí una duda, Mangato . La frase _"No creo en las meigas...", _¿en qué circunstancias la usan en España? ¿Cuando les pasó algo bueno y fortuito? Al menos yo por aquí la asocio a algo más o menos negativo, algo de lo cual hay que cuidarse. Un ejemplo que yo considero típico de su uso por estas tierras:



> _  Se habla de fortunas que se hacen o desaparecen en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, y hasta de muertes misteriosas nunca aclaradas, es que la frontera da para todo, estas historias pueden ser reales, o no, ¿Quién lo sabe?...   Pueblo chico infierno grande, dice el  dicho popular, aunque yo no creo en brujas, ¡Pero!... que las hay, las hay._


----------



## Mangato

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Creaste en mí una duda, Mangato . La frase _"No creo en las meigas...", _¿en qué circunstancias la usan en España? ¿Cuando les pasó algo bueno y fortuito? Al menos yo por aquí la asocio a algo más o menos negativo, algo de lo cual hay que cuidarse. Un ejemplo que yo considero típico de su uso por estas tierras:


 

No necesariamente negativa, se utiliza en un espectro muy amplio.
De repente estás pensando en una persona y te das de bruces con ella, como si un conjuro propiciase la aparición, o cuando se concatenan una serie de situaciones desfavorables. Es como buscar una explicación parasicológica, a unos hechos reales e impredecibles.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mangato said:


> No necesariamente negativa, se utiliza en un espectro muy amplio.
> De repente estás pensando en una persona y te das de bruces con ella, como si un conjuro propiciase la aparición, o cuando se concatenan una serie de situaciones desfavorables. Es como buscar una explicación parasicológica, a unos hechos reales e impredecibles.


Sí, en realidad en el caso de estar pensando en una persona y encontrármela de golpe también yo podría decir lo mismo. No se puede restringir a situaciones negativas, yo estaba sesgado.


----------



## jazyk

> Meiga es un término gallego y portugués que procede del latín mágico.


Ni yo ni mis diccionarios creemos que meiga como sustantivo equivalente a bruja exista en portugués. Acabo de averiguarlo.


----------



## Pinairun

jazyk said:


> Ni yo ni mis diccionarios creemos que meiga como sustantivo equivalente a bruja exista en portugués. Acabo de averiguarlo.


 

En el DRAE: 
*meigo**, meiga**.*

(Del lat. _magĭcus_).


*1. *m. y f._ *Ast.*_*, Gal.** y*_* León*._ Persona que, según la opinión vulgar, tiene pacto con el diablo y, por ello, poderes extraordinarios.


Aquí no dice que el término sea una voz prestada del gallego. ¿No se refieren quizá a las _meigas_ del dicho?

La frase es una paradoja: se dice no creer en las meigas para luego asegurar que las hay.

Un saludo


----------



## jazyk

> Ni yo ni mis diccionarios creemos que meiga como sustantivo equivalente a bruja exista en portugués. Acabo de averiguarlo.


----------



## Pinairun

Ya, ya, eso está muy claro. Ya me había dado cuenta de que dices en portugués.

Yo sólo me refiero a lo que dice el Diccionario de español.

Un saludo


----------



## colcan

En portugués meigo/a quiere decir dulce/dócil para referirse a una persona.  Nada que ver con brujas.


----------



## colcan

‘Haylas’ no es gallego sino español – medio antigüito, pero español al fin y al cabo. 
  
Es lo mismo que  ‘Las hay’ pero con el complemento directo (‘las’) pospuesto al verbo.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador:* 

Se ruega a los foreros participantes no escribir más mensajes que no guarden relación con el tema central de esta discusión. De no ser así, el hilo quedará clausurado.


----------



## lagartija68

aleCcowaN said:


> Exactamente igual en la Argentina, y generalmente se dice la primera parte sola "Yo no creo en las brujas..."


Yo conocí ambas formas en la Argentina: "que las hay, las hay" y "haberlas haylas", y esta última forma me suena hermosa.


----------



## juanjorel

Jamás con "haylas", primera vez que la escucho, pero es cierto que suena bien, parece de esas palabras de campo; y menos aún con "meigas", aunque conozco la palabra por youtubers españolas.

La típica es la frase hecha: "Las brujas no existen, pero que las hay, las hay".


----------

